# "Flying is Magic"



## AWP (Jul 29, 2013)

Is Someone Trolling Us? This...this can't be real.

http://blogs.militarytimes.com/flightlines/2013/07/25/trainees-adopt-my-little-pony-class-patch/


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2013)

Sadly it is real.

It's a class patch, and why this class thinks "My Little Pony" is funny is, well, beyond me.


----------



## pardus (Jul 29, 2013)

This shit is getting out of hand. What happened to professionalism and pride? Im living in the wrong century.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 29, 2013)

LOL Frantic call, oh, excuse me, irritated Troll grumble, from the office next door and I'm texting my niece, aka AF Flight School Attendee, "what's your class number?  :-"

Whew!  Safe.  Not her class.  Hoping I'll get a pic of her patch in a few...   

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2013)

pardus said:


> This shit is getting out of hand. What happened to professionalism and pride? Im living in the wrong century.


It's a class patch and the students get to choose it.  Normally it has some humor associated with it, which is why I don't understand why this group of 2Lt's went with My Little Pony (Pilot),


----------



## pardus (Jul 29, 2013)

I just find this Military brony thing disgusting.


----------



## Poccington (Jul 29, 2013)

What in the blue waffle fuck is that? How did nobody at some stage, point out that patch was super gay... Like, Wham gay.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 29, 2013)

It's b/c it's ok to be gay now. Hell I guess its the new kool kids club. Welcome to the new Military! Fairies will now be flying you CAS missions.


----------



## CDG (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm going to have to ask pilots their class number.  If I hear "14-05", I'm sending them home and requesting new air. Jesus christ....


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 29, 2013)

My niece's patch.  The cool class that's at Vance.  

And before anyone asks, no she hasn't been told her airframe.  That's next month.  

LL


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 29, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> My niece's patch.  The cool class that's at Vance.
> 
> And before anyone asks, no she hasn't been told her airframe.  That's next month.
> 
> ...


Awesome example (Look at it upside down).

LL- I hope your niece never wears hers upside down.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 30, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Awesome example (Look at it upside down).
> 
> LL- I hope your niece never wears hers upside down.



LOL  Yeah... pretty cool - the two directions...

I'll tell her you said that, @SOWT.

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 30, 2013)

Poccington said:


> What in the blue waffle fuck is that? How did nobody at some stage, point out that patch was super gay... Like, Wham gay.



What is this "Blue Waffle" you speak of?  Sounds tasty!  Think I'll go Google it and see what's for dinner tonight!


----------



## Dame (Jul 30, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> What is this "Blue Waffle" you speak of?  Sounds tasty!  Think I'll go Google it and see what's for dinner tonight!


Bad Marine! Bad boy!


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 30, 2013)

Dame said:


> Bad Marine! Bad boy!


Hush woman, let him explore the wonders of the world for himself.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 30, 2013)

Class patch or not, someone should have stepped up and said, "Fuck no.  That is all."


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 31, 2013)

Better days...


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 2, 2013)

Better times, indeed.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 2, 2013)

I guess I'm the only one who doesn't care? If they voted on it, think its funny, and motivates them who cares?


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 7, 2013)

It's a joke patch


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 7, 2013)

Deathy McDeath said:


> It's a joke patch



Joke patch it may be, but it's a joke that none of the older generation will find funny.


----------



## RetPara (Aug 7, 2013)

Both Son Tay patches....   

If you read the article on the AF pink patch... it was thrown into the briefing as a joke, then took on a life of it's own.


I for one, find it entirely reasonable for the US Air Force to be wearing pink.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## policemedic (Dec 24, 2013)

Oh, why can't I double like? Too fucking funny!


----------



## pardus (Dec 24, 2013)

Stalin riding a my little pony in a German concentration camp is historically inaccurate? Say it ain't so! 

Awesome work @Raksasa Kotor


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2013)

Nothing I do today will be as awesome at Raksasa's post.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 24, 2013)

Holy fuckballs, that's the best I've seen all week!


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Dec 24, 2013)

Just so everyone is clear - I claim no credit for that epic trolling; I only wish I were that creative.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 24, 2013)

Raksasa Kotor said:


> Just so everyone is clear - I claim no credit for that epic trolling; I only wish I were that creative.



I thought all AFSOF guys were bronies...   you're not?  Say it ain't so, formerly transparent alphabetical one....  Which one of those posters is Amlove?

It is scary that you knew how to find that site though....

(stellar posting, too bad I could only like it once)


----------

